# Dark Sun - Templar of Nibenay



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 22, 2009)

> TEMPLAR OF NIBENAY
> Nibenay, the Shadow King...his city is named after the enigmatic sorceror-king. Templars are the administrators, bureacrats, priests, assassins, and military officers of the sorceror-kings. In Nibenay's case, so it is said, they are also, his wives, for he only chooses beautiful women for his templars!




her and the halfgiant are part of a scene I'm working on 
Will probably redo the "crypt" version of her.

[sblock="Templar of Nibenay"]

City






City v2





Crypt




[/sblock]


----------



## Maelora (Oct 30, 2010)

This is gorgeous. I'm using it as a template for an artwork I'm drawing...


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Dec 14, 2010)

oops, sorry not been around for a bit so didn't see yer post :/

Thank you!


----------

